# Bird Leg Band



## ChrisBudgie

Hi! I just bought a parakeet on the 13th of March in 2018 I bought the parakeet from a Petco in Minnesota. Does anyone know what breeders supply to Petco's in MN. Also his leg band starts with an A and I cant remember the rest of the numbers but I think its A126454 not sure will have to check when I get home tommorow but does anyone know what breeders band their birds that start with A? Thank you! -Chris


----------



## FaeryBee

*PetCo and PetSmart are big box stores and get their birds from Birdie-Mills. Many come from a breeder in Florida but unfortunately there are breeders who operate as "birdie-mills" all over the U.S.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...l]-breeder-rather-than-big-box-pet-store.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/315049-leg-bands-identification.html*


----------

